# completeing the meal help



## bill compton (Sep 28, 2011)

shooting for 600 carb 200-300 protein for the day. Heres what I have so far in 3 meals. I need something in between or before to complete the goal. Thanks

1. lentil beans 100 carb 50 protein
2. Lentil beans 100 carb 50 protein
3. brown rice 100 carb fish 50 protein

300g carbs 150 protein. Half way there.


----------



## FitnessFreek (Sep 28, 2011)

Tuna, oatmeal, chicken, cottage cheese. Work those in there and you will work it out along with what you already have.


----------



## bill compton (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks but didnt really have the detail i was looking for there.


----------



## Built (Sep 28, 2011)

Shall I take it you don't eat meat? What are you shooting for in terms of daily calories, and are you bulking or cutting? How much lean mass you carrying, and are you assisted or natural?


----------



## Throgs (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh man, beans...


----------



## bill compton (Sep 30, 2011)

FitnessFreek said:


> Tuna, oatmeal, chicken, cottage cheese. Work those in there and you will work it out along with what you already have.



ok any more detail you can give me?


----------



## Built (Sep 30, 2011)

FitnessFreek said:


> Tuna, oatmeal, chicken, cottage cheese. Work those in there and you will work it out along with what you already have.





bill compton said:


> ok any more detail you can give me?



Yes - eat them. 

Seriously, go to FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal and enter the foods you intend to eat. Then fiddle with the amounts until you get the breakdown and calories you're aiming for.


----------

